# 9/29-9/30 Trail Rides



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I am attaching the Google Maps of our trail rides this weekend. 

Stats:

*Ride 1 - Saturday, 9/29*
1:35 moving time
2 MPH average
3.9 Miles
Min Elevation 682 ft
Max Elevation 1175 ft
Firsts: Rode along the hwy for quite a ways

*Ride 2 - Saturday, 9/29*
1:35 Moving Time
3 MPH Average
4.5 Miles
Min Elevation 887
Max Elevation: 1165


*Ride 1 - Saturday, 9/30*
1:52 moving time
3 MPH average
5.2 Miles
Bareback on trails

*Ride 2 - Saturday, 9/30*
1:09 Moving Time
3 MPH Average
3.3 Miles
Bareback on trails


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice! I have tried to do this with my Garmin with very little success!!! Dang. I love those maps!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Q I spent quite a while trying to figure out how to add and remove tracks in google earTh and finally figured it out. 

If you pm me your email I will send you a tip sheet with what I learned yesterday.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I could find a garmin forum. I would like to know how to better record my tracks. And I had one point in each track where the speed was crazy fast. Like 147 mph. Right. I also learned yesterday how to delete points in a track so your time and distance are more representative and accurate.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Job Sam....you've embraced the technology and learned very quickly.

I've been playing with google earth after seeing this post......still like the topo maps better though.....


Nice work!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you! I have to do the topography map. You can't tell from Google Earth, but at one point we are at a much higher elevation walking along a ledge. The topography would demonstrate the difference in heights wouldn't it. I think one trail is directly above another trail, but the two look equal.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have saved my tracks in google earth, but when I tried to email them to somebody that didn't have google earth, they couldn't open them. How did you save this particular page?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Celeste I used screen capture software to photograph my monitor. I used my editing software to add the words to the image.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Too cool! Thanks!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just use the prtscr button on your keyboard. It will copy the current screen to your clip board and then you can paste it into any graphic or doc program. Save it and place it on your photo server and WaaaLaaa you have uploaded


----------

